# New 30rls And We Are In Business



## shrlyjo (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey all. We got the trailer home and the hubby didn't like the way the Hemi Sport was pulling it. We went to have it weighed because we thought it might be over weight for my truck. Weighted in at 7600 lbs and truck rated for 8900. Dodge dealer said it just go ahead and drive it. If it breaks we will fix it. Oh my poor truck!! Well Gary traded his truck in and bought a dodge 2500 4x4 w/Hemi and it has no problem pulling it. I thought we were gonna get the shaft being his truck was a 05 that he hasn't had but a year but they did a good job. We are making plans for Fl and Daytona week in Feb and I can't wait. I hate cold weather. I can't wait to retire and camp full time!!! Take care......Shirley Jo


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Santa is a generous man!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

shrlyjo,

Sounds like yall are getting ready for some serious camping with that new big Dodge. sunny What TT do you have and what part of the country are you in? Sounds like you are from the "cold" country! Just a suggestion, you could list all that info in your signature profile with a pic of that nice rig. Also, you might want to go to the Map of The Outbackers in the General Discussion forum and enter that info. There are several of us here in LA (lower Alabama). so give us a yell when you come through. Happy full time camping when you retire.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

What is the # to your Santa?









Congrats and enjoy the Outback and your new truck.


----------



## eyeguy (Sep 7, 2004)

Congratulations on the new Outback and truck, it sounds like a great combination







enjoy!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

shrlyjo
Congrats on the Outback and the New TV
Yes please along the # for Santa
I was really good this year









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats on the 30 RLS!!

And the new Mighty Dodge. Hopefully Santa's elves had 2 of them in his bag this year!!!
















Good luck, and have fun with that awesome combo!!

Steve


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

What a COOL gift!!!

Congrats on both of the new toys!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on all the new goodies! Happy Camping in '06! action


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Congratulations on the new camper. My wife and I have the same one. I also had to trade trucks. I had a regular cab GMC Z71 which the dealer said " sure, you can pull it". Well, I towed it home from the dealer and it stayed there until we could get another tow vehicle. You will love the camper, the layout is great.
Ben


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

shrlyjo,

What a great Christmas! Now that's the kind of presents I'd like to get!

Welcome to the "club". Enjoy your new Outback and truck!

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new Outback... AND the new truck, shrlyjo! WOW!

Everybody else is wondering who your Santa is. All I want to know is...
Will you adopt me?!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: I am housebroken!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the new outfit. Sounds heavenly. Do you have a direct link?

Hope you enjoy them immensly.

Dallas


----------

